# Caleb Luna / chairbreaker



## Likely (Jun 15, 2021)

Caleb Tomas Luna is a fat-disabled-bipoc-queer-neuroqueer-femme-workingclass-autistic-dancing-anticolonilaist-tejanx (10 labels) individual who is very fat, very queer, and very angry. What's he angry about? Well, it's that you don't think he's a beautiful goddess worthy of praise. He's part of a wider (get it!?) network of fat activists who are challenging basically anything and everything, and also somehow blaming it on "fatphobia" and/or coloniliasm.

You may know him from his many appearances on r/fph way back in the day. Since then, he's cooled off a bit, but he's still pumping out nonsense. 

Most of what he posts is intentional tenderqueer word salad nonsense. Academic speak jerking off designed to sound smarter and more impactful than it actually is.



Dancing​Caleb is a professional dancing student. He's not a professional dancer, as he likes to pretend, because professional implies being paid. Because he's not actually good at anything, the best he can do is set up one-man shows using his connections from prestigious Berkeley. If you can find the videos, please add them.



Tragic Backstory​Caleb had a botched surgery when he was a child. That is sad, and not his fault. His re-telling of it is extremely self aggrandizing and fits into a continual theme you'll see throughout his writing. Mainly: fat bodies good, everything else is designed to kill "Black and brown bodies".


> in sixth grade, my body broke. i remember hearingfeeling the crack. this was common with/to fat kids, they told me. i had one surgery to repair it, and then another to line my surgeons pockets. 11 years old n just a poor fat brown body to cut open, bleed for money.
> 
> because the second was unnecessary, my body broke again—exactly like the first time—and another surgery was performed—exactly like the first one. and then another, as damage control, to keep my body from breaking further, maybe; melded my right knee together because my left leg died, is the language they used. my body never moved the same. my knee doesnt bend to fit a bicycle pedal; my hips won’t do the dances of our people my mom taught me. i stopped growing upwards at 13; i’ve only grown out.
> 
> ...


Instead of getting his shit together, he is determined to be proud, fat, and in pain for the rest of his life. 

By the way, he was so fat that his body broke. Literally child abuse. His response to it is naturally to eat food:


> told me to switch to diet soda; eat fewer burgers, the only thing in life that felt any good.


​Caleb's Sex Life​fatty chasers, mostly. what did you expect? If he was getting laid on a regular basis, he'd brag about slapping his gunt into another gunt and making a valdez-sized sperm spill. 
*update: he has herpes now*



Word Salads​This is probably my favorite part about Caleb: he posts these pseudo-academic, highly intentionally phrased word salads in which he tries to fit as many buzzwords in as possible. He's written a few articles, but they're white noise.



In this video, Caleb and a bunch of other whales say fat people should have been put first for covid care instead of people who had a better chance, and also use the circular logic that more fat people dying is because of less care, instead of like, you know, obesity being a massive comorbidity. Honestly, I find the whole "how do we decide who gets to live" problem incredibly tragic, but a sane response would be: Oh! Maybe being fat has serious risks! I should figure out how to reduce my covid-bomb lard!








Your browser is not able to display this video.




As best I can tell, he's on a constant race to tie everything into everything else, and is extremely oppressed.

There's a HUGE (pun intended) trove of posts to go through - if any of you see the one where he brags about not showering for a week, please post it.

Links​


> https://linktr.ee/chairbreaker archive





> https://www.instagram.com/chairbreaker/ archive fat queer tejanx visitor to Huichin, Ohlone land (bay area, CA). writing & envisioning fatter strategies toward freedom. they/them. ️





> https://twitter.com/chairbreaker_   archive fat disabled (neuro)queer tejanx thinking fatter strategies toward collective freedom. they/them. #BlackLivesMatter #LandBack. ️


----------



## Troonos (Jun 15, 2021)

Great OP, fren. Much potential in this cow. Euthanize this faggot and feed a third-world country.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 15, 2021)

These types have gone from collecting Pokemon to collecting meaningless labels


----------



## R00T (Jun 15, 2021)

His website (archive)
Patreon (archive)
Spotify if you wanna see his playlists
Youtube pretty dead though, just one stream about Covid and being FAT
Linktree


Spoiler: More articles from his link tree



Article 1
Article 2 
One of these two was already linked.




The Patreon's About which discusses a little more.


> About Caleb Luna​Hello, friend! Thank you so much for visiting my Patreon.
> 
> I’m a fat, queer, person of color who considers questions of the body with an intersectional, decolonial, anarchist lens. I think and write primarily about race, queerness, sex, and fatness, and attempt to consider a world where all people and our bodies are liberated from anti-Blackness, white supremacy, surveillance, the carceral system, transmisogyny, gender-based violence, hetero/sexism, ableism, and all systems of oppression that negatively impact them, and disallow us from reaching our collective greatest potential.
> 
> ...


The tiers for his Patreon are horrifying as well:


The OP's pretty good, but don't forget to look for other accounts!  I found all of this stuff just from clicking on the insta.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jun 15, 2021)

wtf, the pic at the top of the op is vile & funny, well done.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Jun 15, 2021)

Good OP and the thread is well-deserved. Caleb is one of the most smug and hateable cows out there. A fucking PhD in not-being-able-to-dance...

Here's some images that were being passed around /fph/.


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 15, 2021)

That's a hell of a way to start a thread. 

Everything looks fun so far, but you still need to archive your links.


----------



## Blasterisk (Jun 15, 2021)

Chairbreaker? Dream better watch out.


----------



## Lunete (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm sorry, but if you fill your word salad posts with big words but spell "you" as "u" I'm going to assume you're an idiot whose just regurgitating words that you don't actually understand.


----------



## Likely (Jun 15, 2021)

R00T said:


> The OP's pretty good, but don't forget to look for other accounts! I found all of this stuff just from clicking on the insta.


Yeah, sorry, that was a big omission. I'll update the OP. His insta and twitter are where the majority of his squealing is, tbf.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jun 15, 2021)

Fat acceptance is just a cope for the lack of will to not eat sugar or low fiber carbs. These sorts of goblinos might be cows now, but will be the standard Americans in the future.


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jun 15, 2021)

The Emperor Skeksis said:


> View attachment 2263171


It's either the utter lack of self awareness or the subconscious denial paramount to his weight talking, because if suddenly, a big ball of sentient lard one day boards a bus, I too will stare in horror and pray for the poor soul about to be crushed underneath the layers of fat and man-grease, for there is nothing I can do to stop it.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jun 15, 2021)

The first pic made me emit a sound that I'm not sure humans should be capable of making, that's how disgusting that pic is.

A good find, OP. I'm becoming quite attentive of Deathfat cows thanks to tacking my health issues and the ones that cry fatphobia and body shaming are always entertaining to watch.



WeWuzFinns said:


> Fat acceptance is just a cope for the lack of will to not eat sugar or low fiber carbs. These sorts of goblinos might be cows now, but will be the standard Americans in the future.


They're pretty much the standard in the UK right now. It is only a matter of time before it becomes a norm across the west.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 15, 2021)

Carver said:


> If he was getting laid, he'd brag about slapping his gunt into another gunt and making a valdez-sized sperm spill.


Imma be straight with you, chief. This is going under "sentences I did not need to read."


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jun 15, 2021)

Jesus what a ham beast. It's facial expression and writing reeks of untreated BPD, along with decades of self indulgence reinforced by asspats from negligent authority figures in lieu of constructive guidance. It takes a fundamentally broken society to produce such a monstrosity, I look forward to learning more.


----------



## Steverambo (Jun 15, 2021)

Inshallah the bullyhadeen will need a particularly large locker for this one


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 15, 2021)

Jesus spoiler that first pic.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jun 15, 2021)

This isn't the Caleb i know.
This is horrendous shit, even God probably left the server now.


----------



## Likely (Jun 15, 2021)

I spent 10 minutes looking for dancing videos. No luck, but can you imagine how boring this show would have been? As Caleb waddles around, reading from a book out loud to an empty room (instead of memorizing the parts), taking breaks from time to time to lie on stuff and kick his feet around.

How the hell do you major in dance if your performance ability is severely constrained? I've seen a guy in a wheelchair with more dynamic movement (he was doing wheelies and spins and basically rocking it)


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 15, 2021)

How can they dance while obese? Dancing requires practice/training
Also, are their labels going to hit double digits?


----------



## Likely (Jun 15, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> How can they dance while obese? Dancing requires practice/training
> Also, are their labels going to hit double digits?


He's pretty clearly one of the academic-speak liberal-arts screed types, not the pushing the boundary of the art type. It's unlikely that he ever leaves academia, and instead attaches himself to the university money machine like a lump, eking out paid positions, TA, teaching jobs, etc as a career - if he's incredibly lucky, he'll get a professor position, and retire on a meager tenure pension if he even makes it to 60.  Considering that arts degrees are overpacked, and his genre is functionally useless for most jobs, he's going to face a LOT of competition actually becoming a full-time, professional, paid academic or working professionally in his field. He doesn't publish in any rigorous journals, either, nor does he have any well received performances.

 He doesn't appear to have rich parents, (google says he grew up in an apartment complex) so he's likely working part or full time in retail/etc. He doesn't talk about it, so it's hard to say. He's pretty good at using social media to advance his profile, tbh.

At 34, his academic and artistic "career" is in a real grim place.

It's a pretty miserable existence imo, but some people like writing endless 17-view articles and attending undisciplined salons about really wide subject matters - they're idiots, because you can basically just get high and riff for an hour and then at the end everyone buttpats each other about how smart they are. Career wise, the light at the end of the tunnel is a train direct to retail for 95% of these people.

I'm extremely qualified on a specific subject, and one of the handful of secrets to my academic and professional sanity (besides leaving academia lol), was being willing to walk out 10 minutes into talks and firesides in when people started talking about how [redacted] made them _feel _instead of actual, material impacts. If you cant timebox and adhere to an agenda, you're not having a subject expert roundtable/fireside/discussion, you're having a circlejerk. That's part of why I have such a hate-on for these types of useless zero-impact word-salad time-wasters.


----------



## Sw33t track (Jun 15, 2021)

Carver said:


> How the hell do you major in dance if your performance ability is severely constrained?


There's majors in... dance?!


----------



## Likely (Jun 16, 2021)

Sw33t track said:


> There's majors in... dance?!


Yeah, it actually can be a pretty intensive subject - for example, ballet dancers, stage managers, sports medicine (for dance/athletic productions), theory/choreography, music composition, learning how to teach dancing, studying the history of dancing, etc. But, it's also about being a butter goblin writing retarded screeds about how weighing more than a motorcycle is actually a revolutionary act that will set on fire the entrenched powers that oppress us all.

New post. Plus, we got a new label! _[Autism has been unlocked]_

https://www.instagram.com/p/CQKHMXVAtNC/ archive




I was first diagnosed with ADHD as a child. But what I remember is the doctor saying a stimulant would be good for me, as an appetite suppresant. My body had been so pathologized and medicalized it did not seem out of the ordinary for me to be prescribed a weight loss drug. I didn’t take it for very long, and it would be more than a decade later I would be reminded of my diagnosis—after years and years of challenges and internalizing  the negative messaging I was receiving (and continue to receive) for the different way my brain functions.​​The more I learn about both ADHD and Autism, the more I understand the ways my neurodivergence was overlooked, and instead I was punished for being different; my fatness, coupled with my brownness, interpreted as the physical manifestation of this difference and weaponized against me as an individual failing.​​Sitting with the frequency with which medical fatphobia, especially when combined with racism, blocks access to care and well being for fat people of color across a variety of experiences. Angry at the frequency with which science & medicine are neutralized as objective. My story isn’t unique.​​Grateful to be reconnecting with the self subjected to so much pathology with the compassion and understanding they have always deserved.​​[[ID: Image 1: Selfie of Caleb from the shoulder up, taken from slightly below; they are looking down, their face is sunkissed framed by a head of curls.​​Image 2: Photo of Caleb’s shadowed silhouette from the side, backlit against a gray background.]]​


----------



## Adolphin (Jun 16, 2021)

Another fine candidate for the gas chambers.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Jun 16, 2021)

Carver said:


> New post. Plus, we got a new label! _[Autism has been unlocked]_
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CQKHMXVAtNC/ archive
> 
> ...


To his 'credit' Luna always manages to get all the buzzwords in, even in a short post. ADHD autism neurodivergent fatness brownness fatphobia racism CHECK.


----------



## R00T (Jun 16, 2021)

Checking my thin privilege but the one thing I never understand about the fat acceptance movement is that they blindly try to justify that being fat is happy. Sure maybe you’re happy, but if you took the effort to take care of yourself, exercise, and eat healthy you would just be happier.  Physically you look better, mentally you think better, and as a result your social life gets better.

Luna is a special case too! His whole career could explode if he lost the weight! Come up with routines dedicated to weight loss. What sort of moves promote the most physical activity, log it, and publish!


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jun 16, 2021)

Carver said:


> The more I learn about both ADHD and Autism, the more I understand the ways my neurodivergence was overlooked, and instead I was punished for being different; my fatness, coupled with my brownness, interpreted as the physical manifestation of this difference and weaponized against me as an individual failing.​


This is literally the opposite of "weaponizing" something "as an individual failing." An official ADHD and/or autism diagnosis isn't "overlooking neurodivergence," it's ACKNOWLEDGING an actual, neurological basis for his issues instead of saying he's a fat lazy Mexican who can't focus. An ADHD diagnosis can be life-changing and stimulants can be a godsend for people who really struggle with executive functioning problems, but homeboy prefers ranting about how he's PROUD to be a fat Mexican who can't focus, it's everyone else who is failing individually. Methinks xir doth protest too much.


----------



## Likely (Jun 16, 2021)

I didn't mention it in the op, but: a strong indicator of a true DDIQ and/or unchecked mental illness is being into astrology


"before the colonizers came, native people floated across the land, blimp-like in appearance and behavior"




JESUS CHRIST HONEY




such a  fuckin banger that i added it to the op


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jun 16, 2021)

Carver said:


> JESUS CHRIST HONEY
> View attachment 2268136


Ma, the damn circus sideshow got loose and is devouring our entire pantry again!


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 16, 2021)

That fucking smug face.
Edit: Noticed the "Venus" tattoo that artists/people on Tumblr theorized it's 
A) Fertility Goddess ritual jewelry
B) A self-portrait
He will troon out for more labels.


----------



## R00T (Jun 16, 2021)

Carver said:


>


So wait?  Does he just believe all native peoples were fat before the Europeans came? I'd actually be curious to see if there are any studies showing what a typical native height and weight pre-colonialism would be and comparing it to post.  I would imagine people were smaller, and more fit.  I'd also guess the less fit people would be elders who wouldn't partake a physical role in the tribe's survival.

Or is this the result of the old saying "use the whole buffalo."


----------



## Likely (Jun 16, 2021)

R00T said:


> So wait?  Does he just believe all native peoples were fat before the Europeans came? I'd actually be curious to see if there are any studies showing what a typical native height and weight pre-colonialism would be and comparing it to post.  I would imagine people were smaller, and more fit.  I'd also guess the less fit people would be elders who wouldn't partake a physical role in the tribe's survival.
> 
> Or is this the result of the old saying "use the whole buffalo."


The logic is really stupid and simple. Basically, it's: "I'm fat. Brown people are more likely to be fat. The only reason we want to be skinny is because of 'colonialist' values (ie white people).". It doesn't take history into account at all.

By the way, where did "thin is good" come from? Well, one of the many places it shows up is in the French revolution and the early stages of the revolution of French cuisine, specifically people realizing that when their nobles got too fat, they died at 40 from gout.

"fat=good" waivers to "fat=bad" seemingly depending on how effective a culture is at dealing with food scarcity.  That element of "fat = wealth" shows up in pretty much every culture - it's a holdover from when food was incredibly scarce and the average person lived at caloric equality due to a scarcity of food and daily farm labor. The only people who were fat were the lords, nobles, and clergy.

Caleb hasn't connected the dots that fat is _only _a status symbol in cultures with food scarcity, or relatively recent food scarcity. His family is likely  recent immigrants taken from a culture that dealt regularly with starvation and daily hard physical labor, and was thrust into McDonalds and jobs that require hardly any strenuous movement at all - no wonder recent immigrants to America struggle with obesity so badly. As a result, as Hispanic/Latino culture enters into the American middle class, their appetite for nutritionists and weight loss has become so voracious that these businesses are cooking up weight loss dishes designed to satiate the changing tastes of those people.

Caleb's views make a lot more sense if you realize that he's been fat his whole life, over fed to the point of child abuse, disabled from his weight, and had to suffer massive struggles. It's very likely he's had a handful of failed weight loss attempts, and is now entered via sunk cost firmly into the delusion that "I'm meant to be fat".


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jun 16, 2021)

R00T said:


> So wait?  Does he just believe all native peoples were fat before the Europeans came? I'd actually be curious to see if there are any studies showing what a typical native height and weight pre-colonialism would be and comparing it to post.  I would imagine people were smaller, and more fit.  I'd also guess the less fit people would be elders who wouldn't partake a physical role in the tribe's survival.
> 
> Or is this the result of the old saying "use the whole buffalo."


That's kind of what the thrifty gene hypothesis addresses, in regards to why so many modern native people are diabetic/fat as fuck. 

There is plenty of archaeological evidence to demonstrate that precolonial native people were not fat as fuck.


----------



## Fuck You Too Bitch (Jun 17, 2021)

The Emperor Skeksis said:


> View attachment 2263169


No you're the version of DJ pete who puts a lot of hashtags on your twitter bio because you think that's social activism


----------



## Sw33t track (Jun 17, 2021)

Carver said:


> Yeah, it's actually can be a pretty intensive subject - for example, ballet dancers, stage managers, sports medicine (for dance/athletic productions), theory/choreography, music composition, learning how to teach dancing, studying the history of dancing, etc. But, it's also about being a butter goblin writing retarded screeds about how weighing more than a motorcycle is actually a revolutionary act that will set on fire the entrenched powers that oppress us all.


You're doing nothing but reinforcing my view that caring about dance is a massive waste of time for idiotic up-their-ass snobs, let alone doing a major in it.


Carver said:


> New post. Plus, we got a new label! _[Autism has been unlocked]_
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CQKHMXVAtNC/ archive
> 
> ...


Like pokemon, he's gonna catch all the oppresion statuses


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jun 17, 2021)

Sw33t track said:


> You're doing nothing but reinforcing my view that caring about dance is a massive waste of time for idiotic up-their-ass snobs, let alone doing a major in it.


Well, you're not in the wrong on reinforcing that belief. There's no reason for anyone beyond the Naive and delusional to major on something as pointless as that. Fine and Perfomance art colleges are a literal joke.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Jun 17, 2021)

Carver said:


> Caleb's views make a lot more sense if you realize that he's been fat his whole life, over fed to the point of child abuse, disabled from his weight, and had to suffer massive struggles.


That's one thing I learned from this thread that I was not aware of before, and the one thing I'll give him. His parents utterly failed him, and all his health problems can be led back to childhood obesity. I feel for kid-Caleb who had to suffer so much. But fuck adult-Caleb for using that as an excuse.


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Jun 17, 2021)

I don't know why  but I am genuinely laughing at this woke fatso having tattooed the "white" version BLM -fist on his chest. Over his heart, nonetheless. Whist the word shameless is scribbled out right next to it. So many choices made here in regards to this tattoo. So many choices. None of them good.




He also does cow-crossovers with our very own Virgie Tovar









						Bonus! Live with "Chairbreaker" Caleb Luna — REBEL EATERS CLUB™
					

Caleb demands fat liberation.




					www.rebeleatersclub.com
				





			https://archive.md/Iylri
		





Of course he does.
I am hoping this guy will be a gem. Good find!


----------



## Likely (Jun 17, 2021)

> *Virgie Tovar: *Hey everyone, Virgie here. I hope you’re all hanging in there. I’ve been deep in quarantine-landia, and dealing with it the only way a type-A Taurus knows how - by filling my time with ritual and work.


Why are all of these cows into astrology?


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jun 17, 2021)

Carver said:


> Why are all of these cows into astrology?


They lack the mental capacity to rationalize or accept the shit happening to them is sometimes out of their control or it's their own doing so they instead pin the blame to the stars why they or other people are the way they are.


----------



## Brussels Sprout (Jun 17, 2021)

Decepticon Spy said:


> They lack the mental capacity to rationalize or accept the shit happening to them is sometimes out of their control or it's their own doing so they instead pin the blame to the stars why they or other people are the way they are.


True, and even more simply is how the queer scene is filled with faux-witchy and spiritual mumbo jumbo to give them an artful air of _sensitivity_ and _other worldliness_. 

It's a big aesthetic larp right up there with gender special syndrome. One of them starts parroting it and the others follow suit because none of them have an original thought in their rainbow brains, as evidenced by this bois incomprehensible woke keyboard smashing. I honestly can't make heads or tails of any of his screeds, and I have a degree in faggotry also. 

I'm glad we have a new brown, male(?) deathfat on the subforum. Diversity! Brown cows matter!


----------



## Easy Peasy (Jun 17, 2021)

He and Eli Blodgett are my new favorite kweer prom king and kween 

(And by favorite I mean I loathe them)


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jun 17, 2021)

Carver said:


> The more I learn about both ADHD and Autism, the more I understand the ways my neurodivergence was overlooked, and instead I was punished for being different; my fatness, coupled with my brownness, interpreted as the physical manifestation of this difference and weaponized against me as an individual failing.​


This statement is very telling. Caleb is a person who cannot handle ANY criticism, it is no wonder he has draped himself in the mindless rhetoric he regurgitates; the very things others criticize him for he has repurposed as a shield for his fragile ego, thanks to some convenient brainwashing.


----------



## raritycat (Jun 17, 2021)

I remember a couple years back this guy wrote an article about how one of his hook-ups ran away in the morning because he was "ashamed of being attracted to a fat body" (instead of, you know, being too drunk to consent).

If I find a copy, I'll archive and link it.


----------



## ExsanguinateHorizon (Jun 17, 2021)

I think he wrote an article complaining conventionally attractive and fit white gays don't find him attractive, but that's kind of a dime a dozen now. Curious how his body 'broke' as a child but guessing weak bones from poor nutrition weren't able to support his mass. His skeleton is already deformed despite being mid-30s, and while it's a little hard to tell due to angles he seems to have the knock knees common to people who grow up obese.


----------



## Anal birth (Jun 17, 2021)

That zoom conference is one of the funniest things I've ever heard. Thankyou so much for uploading it OP. It sounds like one long Nick Mullen joke from Cumtown


----------



## Likely (Jun 17, 2021)

Shabba Hanx said:


> That zoom conference is one of the funniest things I've ever heard. Thankyou so much for uploading it OP. It sounds like one long Nick Mullen joke from Cumtown


I'm too lazy to write up a transcript but it's got some world-class word-salad, too. Worth watching a chunk in the middle for those of you who haven't


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jun 17, 2021)

Carver said:


> Why are all of these cows into astrology?


Because there's a popular idea among the woke that astrology, along with witchcraft and crystals and similar horseshit, is "women's/indigenous knowledge" that was suppressed by monotheistic religions/colonizers. While there's certainly a grain of truth to that, a lot of these people genuinely believe that it's all subjective and the only difference between wiccan moon magick and the Rig Veda or Christian theology is that the former refused to capitulate to the patriarchy or white supremacy. Basically, they think they're "reclaiming" something.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 17, 2021)

Compulsory Games said:


> Because there's a popular idea among the woke that astrology, along with witchcraft and crystals and similar horseshit, is "women's/indigenous knowledge" that was suppressed by monotheistic religions/colonizers. While there's certainly a grain of truth to that, a lot of these people genuinely believe that it's all subjective and the only difference between wiccan moon magick and the Rig Veda or Christian theology is that the former refused to capitulate to the patriarchy or white supremacy. Basically, they think they're "reclaiming" something.


They also tend to be atheists too, which is hilarious.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jun 18, 2021)

I like how the face tattoo is so distorted by sagging fat, it looks like it has Bell's Palsy.


----------



## Anal birth (Jun 18, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> They also tend to be atheists too, which is hilarious.


You can't hold those beliefs and be an atheist. The majority of them claim to be spiritual which =/= atheist


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jun 18, 2021)

Shabba Hanx said:


> You can't hold those beliefs and be an atheist. The majority of them claim to be spiritual which =/= atheist


Ah yes, the spiritual but not religious argument. "I don't believe in God but I find that the stars are accurate telling other people's personality UwU."


----------



## Anal birth (Jun 18, 2021)

Decepticon Spy said:


> Ah yes, the spiritual but not religious argument. "I don't believe in God but I find that the stars are accurate telling other people's personality UwU."


I don't think its even that deep. Most of them don't even mention atheism. If you're "spiritual" the furthest along the Dawkins scale you could possibly be is a 4. Either that or they would make the argument that the Universe is God or something along those lines which is just the most useless argument possible because there ceases to be a limit to what could be god. For example, by that logic, their burger is god whi.... Oh wait... I guess that's how they think.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Jun 18, 2021)

I know a lot of spiritual people who go through routines etc but don't actually believe it properly. It's a bit like self care almost and moreso the ritual that gives them a sense of control over events. Lighting incense and playing with pretty crystals gets them in a good mindset and that helps a lot. And it's fun! Astrology can give them a blueprint on how they should react to events over the next little while. It's all bs, almost like when non religious people pray because actually *doing* something just kinda makes people feel comfortable. 

However, this is clearly not the case with our cow who probably thinks he (fuck knows the actual pronouns idc this person is nuts) is in tune with the universe and can do magic spells but white fatphobic capaitalist mxn are stopping him getting results.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 18, 2021)

Much Ado About Nothing said:


> I don't know why  but I am genuinely laughing at this woke fatso having tattooed the "white" version BLM -fist on his chest. Over his heart, nonetheless. Whist the word shameless is scribbled out right next to it. So many choices made here in regards to this tattoo. So many choices. None of them good.
> View attachment 2269523


I think it's hilarious that he chose the English word "Shameless" over the more-fitting Spanish term, "Sin Verguenza" for that tatt. For someone who goes on so much about being a proud, brown Latinx, you'd think he would. But I guess that tattoo is there to signal to non-Spanish-speaking white people.

And speaking of Spanish, hijo didn't get la chancla near often enough as a kid. 


Much Ado About Nothing said:


> He also does cow-crossovers with our very own Virgie Tovar
> View attachment 2269528
> 
> 
> ...



Virgie looks so pleased to finally be in the company of someone even more physically repulsive than she is.


----------



## Anal birth (Jun 18, 2021)

tasty humane burger said:


> I know a lot of spiritual people who go through routines etc but don't actually believe it properly. It's a bit like self care almost and moreso the ritual that gives them a sense of control over events. Lighting incense and playing with pretty crystals gets them in a good mindset and that helps a lot. And it's fun! Astrology can give them a blueprint on how they should react to events over the next little while. It's all bs, almost like when non religious people pray because actually *doing* something just kinda makes people feel comfortable.
> 
> However, this is clearly not the case with our cow who probably thinks he (fuck knows the actual pronouns idc this person is nuts) is in tune with the universe and can do magic spells but white fatphobic capaitalist mxn are stopping him getting results.


Ultimately though, either they're """spiritual""" or atheist and pretending to be which makes them either an idiot or a narc looking for attention

If they're agnostic, sure. Its a bit more wishy-washy and based around uncertainty; but atheism is a positive belief that the current evidence points to a god or gods not existing.

On being atheist and spiritual:
https://youtu.be/snuQ6HaUlpw?t=320


----------



## ratatat (Jun 18, 2021)

Sw33t track said:


> You're doing nothing but reinforcing my view that caring about dance is a massive waste of time for idiotic up-their-ass snobs, let alone doing a major in it.





Spoiler: Dance sperg



There are lots and lots of different kinds of dance— ballet, modern, somatic movement, jazz… Of course, the career trajectory for a liberal or fine arts degree is not as straightforward as with a science degree, but you can still definitely do something with it. For example, a dance therapist is a type of therapist that would be incredibly helpful since it works with different parts of the brain (even more so than art therapy but along the same lines). Somatic movement therapy was used to help rehabilitate people disabled by polio.



Caleb (and that whole woke crew on Instagram) is so fucking annoying. It’s kind of unbelievable that he makes Virgie Tovar look somewhat normal.


----------



## PuffyGroundCloud (Jun 18, 2021)

StrawberryDouche said:


> I like how the face tattoo is so distorted by sagging fat, it looks like it has Bell's Palsy.
> 
> View attachment 2271948


Saitama, is that you?


----------



## Likely (Jun 18, 2021)

Shabba Hanx said:


> Ultimately though, either they're """spiritual""" or atheist and pretending to be which makes them either an idiot or a narc looking for attention
> 
> If they're agnostic, sure. Its a bit more wishy-washy and based around uncertainty; but atheism is a positive belief that the current evidence points to a god or gods not existing.
> 
> ...


No interest in building a cohesive world view, and all about pulling in various elements of spirituality because "it's all different approaches to the same thing".


----------



## Likely (Jun 18, 2021)

lol more persecution complex. my friend, you're allowed at pride, you just wont get the love and adoration you so obviously _deserve_


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 18, 2021)

Carver said:


> View attachment 2273865
> 
> lol more persecution complex. my friend, you're allowed at pride, you just wont get the love and adoration you so obviously _deserve_


By his logic all skinny or "muscle" gays should die in a funeral pyre for him.


----------



## Anal birth (Jun 18, 2021)

Carver said:


> No interest in building a cohesive world view, and all about pulling in various elements of spirituality because "it's all different approaches to the same thing".


I mean, any worldview that isn't atheistic is by definition not cohesive, but that would be a very off topic conversation


----------



## Big Ben (Jun 18, 2021)

Oh hell yeah, this loony finally got a thread! 

He says fats belong at pride, but I'll $20 down right down his dating preferences are either twinks, muscle gays, or best case scenario fit-leaning bears.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 18, 2021)

Big Ben said:


> Oh hell yeah, this loony finally got a thread!
> 
> He says fats belong at pride, but I'll $20 down right down his dating preferences are either twinks, muscle gays, or best case scenario fit-leaning bears.


So he's doing a case of sour grapes with his post.


----------



## Big Ben (Jun 18, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> So he's doing a case of sour grapes with his post.


That's how a majority of fat gays and women act, they say 'big is beautiful!!1!!1 fat girl summer!1!1!' but refuse to date other fat people. Tess Holliday's ex is skinny, Kelly's man isn't as huge as her, Jude crushes on skinny vidya characters. They only settle with fatties when it's basically their last resort, such as Corrisa and J (and Corrisa's ex-husband iirc is skinny).

Yet normal people aren't allowed to have preferences. Heaven forbid.


----------



## thepalehorse666 (Jun 18, 2021)

I hate this "diet culture is colonialism" bullshit.

Although the Aztecs had a god of gluttony, macuilcozcacuauhtli, it's pretty obvious that the physical state of the Aztec and the tribes of pre-colonial America was very fit because of the intensive physical labor they had to do. They might have been even fitter than the Spanish as they lacked a lot of the advancements the Spanish already had back home.


----------



## Likely (Jun 18, 2021)

thepalehorse666 said:


> I hate this "diet culture is colonialism" bullshit.
> 
> Although the Aztecs had a god of gluttony, macuilcozcacuauhtli, it's pretty obvious that the physical state of the Aztec and the tribes of pre-colonial America was very fit because of the intensive physical labor they had to do. They might have been even fitter than the Spanish as they lacked a lot of the advancements the Spanish already had back home.


The Aztecs constantly suffered from famine and other lean times, as did pretty much every pre-industrial culture, especially in months between harvest seasons. That's a whole other discussion, but basically the usual twisting history to fit a narrative.

But if you can talk the talk, and spend an hour in a round-table in which nothing of value is said, then you get your buttpats and everything is copacetic for you



Big Ben said:


> That's how a majority of fat gays and women act, they say 'big is beautiful!!1!!1 fat girl summer!1!1!' but refuse to date other fat people. Tess Holliday's ex is skinny, Kelly's man isn't as huge as her, Jude crushes on skinny vidya characters. They only settle with fatties when it's basically their last resort, such as Corrisa and J (and Corrisa's ex-husband iirc is skinny).
> 
> Yet normal people aren't allowed to have preferences. Heaven forbid.


The tragic hypocrisy of "you should find me attractive but i dont have to find me attractive"


----------



## Likely (Jun 19, 2021)

Dr. Luna has decided that actually a medical condition isn't valid if he doesn't want it to be, also just "work through it".


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Jun 19, 2021)

Carver said:


> View attachment 2275338
> 
> Dr. Luna has decided that actually a medical condition isn't valid if he doesn't want it to be, also just "work through it".


idk who needs to hear this but Caleb Luna is fat and no one wants to have sex with him


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 19, 2021)

Carver said:


> View attachment 2273865
> 
> lol more persecution complex. my friend, you're allowed at pride, you just wont get the love and adoration you so obviously _deserve_


He should hook up with an abusive feeder lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jun 19, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> He should hook up with an abusive feeder lol


Not even they would want someone as ugly as him? Her? It?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 19, 2021)

Body dysmorphia should be disregarded by this "doctor" who can barely dance and stretch his obese limbs. Cool.
Real doctors would put him on a diet and bluntly tell him to exercise more, but he'll never hear it


----------



## ExsanguinateHorizon (Jun 19, 2021)

Surprised he hasn't gone the way of Nikocado/Chantal etc already. Seems like his personality would be perfect for that line of grift, and he'd get to eat as much of anything he wants while getting paid for it. He must think he actually has some dignity left.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Jun 19, 2021)

This is the first time I’ve ever seen “Tejanx.”  I feel like that shit would go down even worse with Tejanos than Latinos.  I bet his family is ashamed of him.


----------



## Likely (Jun 20, 2021)

Free the Pedos said:


> This is the first time I’ve ever seen “Tejanx.”  I feel like that shit would go down even worse with Tejanos than Latinos.  I bet his family is ashamed of him.


I bet he hasn't come out to them. 


ExsanguinateHorizon said:


> Surprised he hasn't gone the way of Nikocado/Chantal etc already. Seems like his personality would be perfect for that line of grift, and he'd get to eat as much of anything he wants while getting paid for it. He must think he actually has some dignity left.


He's already comfortable from grifting in the form of useless credits.


Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Body dysmorphia should be disregarded by this "doctor" who can barely dance and stretch his obese limbs. Cool.
> Real doctors would put him on a diet and bluntly tell him to exercise more, but he'll never hear it


read the tragic origin story in the op - they already did lmao


----------



## Beluga (Jun 20, 2021)

Carver said:


> I bet he hasn't come out to them.


To be fair, does he really need to sit his parents down and tell them explicitly he likes taking it in the arse? If you have a set of working eyes and a brain you wouldn't have any doubt about it


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 20, 2021)

Carver said:


> View attachment 2275338
> 
> Dr. Luna has decided that actually a medical condition isn't valid if he doesn't want it to be, also just "work through it".


Caleb: “if you’re anorexic just like, work through it”

Also Caleb: *explodes if you ask him “why don’t fat people just lose weight”*

I also love that he specifically points out that “non-gender related dysmorphia” is NBD and can be worked through.

In other words, “all my transwomen friends have real body dysmorphia that you need to acknowledge or they’ll kill themselves because it’s of the utmost importance to deal with”

ALSO

“all the stupid skinny women with anorexia are whiny bitches who need to just go to therapy and shut up because anorexia _certainly_ doesn’t have a shocking fatality rate.”

So Caleb, tell me you’re a massive misogynist without telling me. Glad to know even a severe and life-threatening mental illness is no excuse for anyone to think Caleb should go on a diet. At least, it’s not an excuse for cis women. And let’s be clear, he was talking about cis women and their dumb pretty girl eating disorders.


----------



## Likely (Jun 22, 2021)

Talk about everyone being the asshole, here. Kurt is cherry-picking one of the left's dumbest moments of all time (like his "side" doesn't have its own retards). And then Caleb is suggesting that invalid criticism of someone making a really bad point is "misrepresenting the context". No dummy, it's a fucking troll. Watch her whole talk, it's a ton of screeching hyperbole, she did a bad job. Respect the message, sure, but sometimes you gotta take the L when the presentation is bad.





yes correct about 92% of prisoners are men. what a stupid fucking "statistic". thanks for sensationalizing an already depressing fact


----------



## Likely (Jun 22, 2021)

btw hunty would absolutely be a cow, and she was well on her way towards it, but much like icarus she got too close to the sun and it gave her some valid perspective (she shut the fuck up and stopped posting)


----------



## FuckDuckSeagull (Jun 23, 2021)

Just wondering, when they will realize that going around telling a group of people they're rascist because their skin color..... is actually rascist?


----------



## Morgana (Jun 23, 2021)

Good thread, here’s more Caleb.



Spoiler: Pictures of Caleb










More of that gem of an outfit.











Spoiler: Food









I am horrified by this sugar monster





Spoiler: More Pictures



Origin story


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 23, 2021)

Morgana said:


> Good thread, here’s more Caleb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a revenge body. That's a depressed, "I'm Letting Myself Go" body. He should never wear BDSM gear aver again. That 4 year old outfit suits him to a fucking tee.

That's a sugar monstrosity. No wonder he wants to hang out with other obese people: He wants to stuff his face more and become more obese.

Of course he's proud af for breaking a chair.....I assume he farts due to excess fat/soda


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 24, 2021)

Carver said:


> btw hunty would absolutely be a cow, and she was well on her way towards it, but much like icarus she got too close to the sun and it gave her some valid perspective (she shut the fuck up and stopped posting)
> 
> View attachment 2286556View attachment 2286557
> View attachment 2286558


Ashleigh Shackleford is absolutely a cow, and has a thread all her own here in the Deathfats sub. She goes quiet for a while, but always re-emerges with some new grift, or screeching about how white people can Paypal/Venmo/CashApp her "reparations."


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jun 24, 2021)

Angry New Ager said:


> Ashleigh Shackleford is absolutely a cow, and has a thread all her own here in the Deathfats sub. She goes quiet for a while, but always re-emerges with some new grift, or screeching about how white people can Paypal/Venmo/CashApp her "reparations."


Wow, that nigger's greedier for sorry shekels than a Jew after 1945.


----------



## Likely (Jun 26, 2021)

Another Kiwi picked up on a tumblr that Caleb ditched. I'm gonna post some choice cuts here. Caleb fucks married men who are cheating on their wives:
https://queerandpresentdanger.tumblr.com/post/152622023774  https://archive.md/wxvqI
https://queerandpresentdanger.tumblr.com/post/148781174029 https://archive.ph/9193r


> -the second longest sexual relationship ive ever had is with a straight married guy who ive never seen with the lights on and it seems like its progressing. i saw him last night for the second week in a row. i think he wanted me to fuck him, but he came before i could pull up my recent test results for him





> a straight guy asked me for another blow job the other morning. i ate his cum for breakfast and he told me if he ever sees me in public i cant act like i know him, his wife might find out. i told him i knew and i thought, “i couldnt pick you out of a lineup.”



Caleb has a sad, sad life. Basically he gets used exclusively by fat fetishists and it fucks with his head constantly https://queerandpresentdanger.tumblr.com/post/132919283674


> I had a date this weekend. During it, he was inspecting my tattoos. He said, “fat’s a big part of your life, isn’t it?”
> 
> This probably wouldn’t have struck me so much had he not approached me because of his fat fetish. And I might not have responded had it not been during one of my moments when I’m so desperate to be touched, to lie to myself that I’m desired that I’ll swallow my politics, my self-worth, someone else’s cum with the naïve hope that maybe this one will fix me. They never do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 26, 2021)

What a fucking pathetic life he leads. it's fitting.


----------



## Likely (Jun 26, 2021)

Caleb was raped, repeatedly. This post is pretty fucking dark actually, I generally am in it for the lols and this isn't really that funny, just sad. Behind the "fat and winning it!" persona is a lonely, sad, rape victim struggling with his sexuality. https://queerandpresentdanger.tumblr.com/post/148781174029



> when i moved my sex life skyrocketed. i was getting more attention than i have ever gotten in my life. from cuter men. smarter, more successful men. for the first time i was confident my pool of potential sex partners would never dry up and i felt empowered to turn men down because i trusted there would always be more. i was suddenly hopeful that this could be my life.
> 
> 
> and then it dried up. it stopped. i would go days and days trying to get laid with no luck. i would try and try and the only person who would bite was a lousy lay. i became desperate. hopeless.
> ...



btw piss fetish and also not seeing his own dick confirmed. https://queerandpresentdanger.tumblr.com/post/155653524749



> 65. What is your bra/penis size?
> 
> honestly i don’t even know, and it varies bc of my fat pad ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ i like it though
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 26, 2021)

Carver said:


> View attachment 2296434



Goodbye cruel world....I will turn blind


----------



## Easy Peasy (Jun 26, 2021)

I do not like this guy, but modern kweer culture has created this scary sex posi cesspool.

Caleb was raped. That's horrific. Not even the most vile subhuman piece of shit deserves rape.

Theres nothing wrong with being gay. Theres nothing wrong with enjoying sex. Its imperative that they coexist in a healthy, safe manner.

Fuck this guy, but also fuck... this poor guy


----------



## LonesomeDud (Jun 26, 2021)

Carver said:


> Caleb was raped, repeatedly. This post is pretty fucking dark actually, I generally am in it for the lols and this isn't really that funny, just sad. Behind the "fat and winning it!" persona is a lonely, sad, rape victim struggling with his sexuality. https://queerandpresentdanger.tumblr.com/post/148781174029


This isn't rape. He invited the guy over after not being attracted to him.  He could have said any number of things to get out of the room from, "Hold on, I need to lock the front door," to whatever.  He invited this guy to his private home.   He assumes this guy is crazy and violent, but makes no effort to do anything other than blow this guy.  I think every man has had the offer of sex from another man they're not interested in if they're in or around a liberal arts community.  You know what most men say?  "I'm sorry.  You've misread the situation because I've been unclear  You have to stop now."  If the other person is left with the impression you're consenting, it isn't rape.  It's you not being into it. People want to give volcels a bunch of hell, but who would want to have sex in a world where you're painted as a rapist for not reading someone's mind?


----------



## Likely (Jun 26, 2021)

LonesomeDud said:


> If the other person is left with the impression you're consenting, it isn't rape


Being coerced into sex is technically rape, and the other person doesn't need to realize they're doing it for the victim to have a traumatic experience that qualifies as rape. Regardless of if you want to split hairs on this or not, it sounds like Caleb has serious regrets and trauma around his multiple hookups, and that's really sad.



Easy Peasy said:


> I do not like this guy, but modern kweer culture has created this scary sex posi cesspool.


It sounds like part of why he is the way that he is, is that he's pushing back against "I'm fat and thus unfuckable". There's clearly a desperation for attention and sex, and you see it come out in his "fat people should be sexually appreciated too!" posts and activism.

Saying "yes" to any attention (or at least not saying no), demanding society view him as beautiful, deep into astrology, fucking chasers, having no scruples about who he fucks (helping someone cheat is a _dick move_).

What a thoroughly unhappy _and_ unplesant person.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Jun 26, 2021)

Carver said:


> Being coerced into sex is technically rape, and the other person doesn't need to realize they're doing it for the victim to have a traumatic experience that qualifies as rape. Regardless of if you want to split hairs on this or not, it sounds like Caleb has serious regrets and trauma around his multiple hookups, and that's really sad.
> 
> 
> It sounds like part of why he is the way that he is, is that he's pushing back against "I'm fat and thus unfuckable". There's clearly a desperation for attention and sex, and you see it come out in his "fat people should be sexually appreciated too!" posts and activism.
> ...


He invited the man to his house for a hook-up. He never said he wasn't interested.  In fact, he never gave any clear indication he didn't want this to happen. 

Everyone, for whatever reason, has said no to sex before.  It isn't coersion for someone to want to have sex with you and to say, "Let's have sex," after you've giving no indication you don't want to have sex. Being gay and fat doesn't absolve you from having some self-respect and a moral backbone. He's not a victim in any way. 

By this theory, I'm a victim of a young coed who didn't understand my choices regarding abstinence and thought she could persuade me. I wasn't a victim. We were different people with different values, and although saying no was hard, I said no because it was the right choice for me. Being a moral degenerate who feels regret, but feels no desire to change and instead blames others, is incredibly weak. I pity Caleb because Caleb chooses sex addiction over his own emotional well-being.  That's sick, and the only person who is victimizing him is himself alone.


----------



## Likely (Jun 26, 2021)

LonesomeDud said:


> He invited the man to his house for a hook-up. He never said he wasn't interested.  In fact, he never gave any clear indication he didn't want this to happen.


this is coercion:


> suddenly he was standing in my room, so much taller and wider and violent than me and i didnt know what to do. i didnt know what he would do if i told him no, i wanted him to leave. i was afraid he would hurt me so when he kissed me i let him.


btw i think caleb has some serious mental health issues contributing to this behavior. im hesitant to blame the victim but yeah he should probably stop giving randos his home address, welcoming them in, and then blowing them without saying "i changed my mind"

this is a screechingly autistic conversation and im choosing not to have it anymore.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Jun 26, 2021)

Carver said:


> this is coercion:
> 
> this is a screechingly autistic conversation and im choosing not to have it anymore.


He was standing there, violently.  You're right.  This is a pretty autisic conversation.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 26, 2021)

If that random man had really respected Caleb’s autonomy, he would have had the decency to shrink himself down and be smaller after walking into the house Caleb invited him over into while flirting and agreeing to a hookup.

What a monster.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Jun 26, 2021)

AbraCadaver said:


> If that random man had really respected Caleb’s autonomy, he would have had the decency to shrink himself down and be smaller after walking into the house Caleb invited him over into while flirting and agreeing to a hookup.
> 
> What a monster.


Hello, mods, I'd like to report a rape. This poster made a joke and I feel raped by it. I called it into the police, but they just laughed at me and told me to get off the internet.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 26, 2021)

LonesomeDud said:


> Hello, mods, I'd like to report a rape. This poster made a joke and I feel raped by it. I called it into the police, but they just laughed at me and told me to get off the internet.


Ladies can’t rape gents, everyone knows it and it’s basically the law, so I win.

Clearly it’s your fault for enticing me to post.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Jun 26, 2021)

AbraCadaver said:


> Ladies can’t rape gents, everyone knows it and it’s basically the law, so I win.
> 
> Clearly it’s your fault for enticing me to post.


I'm pretty sure I qualify for one of the ten million troon genders. I do own a cat, and my stubble isn't that severe today. CIsgender oppressor!  Also, probably skinny.


----------



## Basic Bleach (Jun 26, 2021)

ratatat said:


> Spoiler: Dance sperg
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots and lots of different kinds of dance— ballet, modern, somatic movement, jazz… Of course, the career trajectory for a liberal or fine arts degree is not as straightforward as with a science degree, but you can still definitely do something with it. For example, a dance therapist is a type of therapist that would be incredibly helpful since it works with different parts of the brain (even more so than art therapy but along the same lines). Somatic movement therapy was used to help rehabilitate people disabled by polio.


I see an orb on a plinth. Clearly this is interpretive dance and he's doing a stunning and brave impression of a garden gazing ball.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 27, 2021)

Carver said:


> View attachment 2296434



I just keep watching his weird face tattoo gyrate.

I want to see his performance art dancing


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Jun 27, 2021)

87. What kind of porn do you like to watch?

bareback, groups, pain/punishment/humiliation, piss, dom shit, *daddy shit,* fake amateur shit, public, bondage, edge play, straight porn sometimes, it depends on my mood

It will kill my sides if this guy is a little.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 27, 2021)

Much Ado About Nothing said:


> View attachment 2298216
> 
> 87. What kind of porn do you like to watch?
> 
> ...


I see him into food play, BIG TIME. The more sugar/caloric intake, the better.

He might be into diapers, and in one of his photos BDSM....let that sink in.
EDIT: Since a Kiwi stated he's into piss play, I wasn't far off.


----------



## SpumbleSplabloo (Jun 27, 2021)

Much Ado About Nothing said:


> View attachment 2298216
> 
> 87. What kind of porn do you like to watch?
> 
> ...


Fat and insecure is the archetypal little demographic, after all.


----------



## exhausted (Jun 27, 2021)

Carver said:


> JESUS CHRIST HONEY
> View attachment 2268136
> 
> such a  fuckin banger that i added it to the op


I'm still reading the thread so these may have been posted but I actually have some more images of this cow from when he was with RebirthGarments. These are from around 2017 or so.


Spoiler: Photos



The crop top was $120 USD and the leggings were $180 USD






An image that may or may not be Caleb


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 27, 2021)

exhausted said:


> I'm still reading the thread so these may have been posted but I actually have some more images of this cow from when he was with RebirthGarments. These are from around 2017 or so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos
> ...


All that money to look like a harlequin piece of garbage.


----------



## Likely (Jun 28, 2021)

I get that it's supposed to be art and the louder the better, but he just looks like a neon butter golem


----------



## supremeautismo (Jun 28, 2021)

I had to write an essay in school defending this fat faggot. Accused of being racist/homophobic for thinking his argument was retarded. Glad to see this moron has a thread.


----------



## Quixotic Son (Jun 30, 2021)

supremeautismo said:


> I had to write an essay in school defending this fat faggot. Accused of being racist/homophobic for thinking his argument was retarded. Glad to see this moron has a thread.


Ok why did you have to? I’m genuinely curious.


----------



## supremeautismo (Jun 30, 2021)

Quixotic Son said:


> Ok why did you have to? I’m genuinely curious.


It was an English 101 class. Had a series of essays we had to “synthesize,” this one was just one that we had to analyze and then regurgitate back Luna’s opinion. The teacher was a limp wristed lispy “poet” and wanted us to really challenge our perceptions of whiteness or something (he was also white.) My first draft I argued against Luna’s argument and the teacher pulled me aside and said I didn’t understand the prompt and needed to “check my biases.” I stopped caring about school shortly after, got my decent grades and dipped.

“On being Fat, Brown, Femme, and Unloveable”


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jul 2, 2021)

supremeautismo said:


> It was an English 101 class. Had a series of essays we had to “synthesize,” this one was just one that we had to analyze and then regurgitate back Luna’s opinion. The teacher was a limp wristed lispy “poet” and wanted us to really challenge our perceptions of whiteness or something (he was also white.) My first draft I argued against Luna’s argument and the teacher pulled me aside and said I didn’t understand the prompt and needed to “check my biases.” I stopped caring about school shortly after, got my decent grades and dipped.
> 
> “On being Fat, Brown, Femme, and Unloveable”


So this is the Educational norm in the US? Ignorant and brainwashed People are teaching radically regressive propaganda spat at them while people who actually give a shit on educating are wasting away in a McDonalds Kitchen?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 3, 2021)

Decepticon Spy said:


> So this is the Educational norm in the US? Ignorant and brainwashed People are teaching radically regressive propaganda spat at them while people who actually give a shit on educating are wasting away in a McDonalds Kitchen?


It depends on your program of study; what college/university you apply to from my perspective. I never encountered that at all. Perhaps I'm sheltered?
Reading this article atm...forgot how he applies "femme" to himself and on top of that it's a poorly written article since he contradicts himself by stating 'I had a relationship in 2017' to about 3 paragraphs later, 'I'm anti-romance.' Caleb needed to draft this... sad that even I know this.


----------



## TomatilloSalsa (Jul 4, 2021)

Compulsory Games said:


> Because there's a popular idea among the woke that astrology, along with witchcraft and crystals and similar horseshit, is "women's/indigenous knowledge" that was suppressed by monotheistic religions/colonizers. While there's certainly a grain of truth to that, a lot of these people genuinely believe that it's all subjective and the only difference between wiccan moon magick and the Rig Veda or Christian theology is that the former refused to capitulate to the patriarchy or white supremacy. Basically, they think they're "reclaiming" something.



The irony is how unintentionally racist that attitude is. Take the Mayans/Aztecs/etc indigenous peoples of South America. We know from the historical record that they had knowledge of astronomy, they had a rudimentary understanding of science and medicine commensurate with the time period, performed basic surgeries and made medications from plants/roots. But these cows prefer to believe they just had a bunch of morbidly obese female witch doctors screeching nonsense and chucking crystals and shit at you to treat your dysentery.


----------



## FuckDuckSeagull (Jul 8, 2021)

So the same shit fat women complain about? "Not dating morbidly obese women is discriminashun! but I shouldn't have to lower MY standards!" Hahas cry moar fatty.


----------



## Likely (Jul 21, 2021)

TomatilloSalsa said:


> The irony is how unintentionally racist that attitude is. Take the Mayans/Aztecs/etc indigenous peoples of South America. We know from the historical record that they had knowledge of astronomy, they had a rudimentary understanding of science and medicine commensurate with the time period, performed basic surgeries and made medications from plants/roots. But these cows prefer to believe they just had a bunch of morbidly obese female witch doctors screeching nonsense and chucking crystals and shit at you to treat your dysentery.


The astrology cows are really the worst, they'll legitimately believe someone doesn't like them because of planet positions. It's a combination of inexpensive therapy (the "good" astrologers are basically just therapists) and also a way to handwave away any valid criticism or issue in one's life.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Jul 21, 2021)

Likely said:


> The astrology cows are really the worst, they'll legitimately believe someone doesn't like them because of planet positions. It's a combination of inexpensive therapy (the "good" astrologers are basically just therapists) and also a way to handwave away any valid criticism or issue in one's life.


I mean... I dislike most of these fatcows because of planet positions, but not the astrological kind.


----------



## NOT THE BEEEEES! (Jul 28, 2021)

He’s so fat, you can’t even tell he’s brown—his melanin cells don’t even cover him anymore!


----------



## Likely (Jul 29, 2021)

https://archive.md/1XNOn
looking forward to the next phase of his life: denied tenure again! why can't i get a non-retail job??? i have a phd (and seven hundred thousand dollars of student loans)!

there's a handful of lifers and people who take a break because they go into industry, but i doubt broadway is looking for someone to shuffle awkwardly across a stage while making the angry frog noise


----------



## UselessIdiot (Aug 14, 2021)

Caleb Lunacy may be the the ugliest person I've ever seen. He's one of those people who would still be hideous even if he were thin. He just has a really weird nose and overall face. Just downright repulsive.

He also may have the most abrasive personality I've ever seen. He always goes on about how "happy" and "sexy" he is, but it's easy to see it's just one gigantic, continuous cope. It's obvious that he's the perfect fit for Berkeley.


----------



## Smug Cat (Aug 14, 2021)

Likely said:


> is it rape if they never know?* is it rape if you never give them any indication you dont want to? *is it rape if its just the sad culmination of your life? is it rape if its mundane?


Nigger what the fuck? No. This dude whole-ass invited a dude over to his place for a hookup, initiated the sex, made no indication at all to this man that he didn't actually want to have sex, and is now pretending this was rape because the man was tall? What? If you go "I don't wanna fuck, actually." and the man is like "keep in mind I'm taller and stronger than you" then that's coercion. Just passively being tall and strong while a fat retard tries to soothe his self-esteem problems on your dick is not coercion. 

Wokies and bending themselves into pretzels to manufacture victimhood: name a more iconic duo.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 14, 2021)

UselessIdiot said:


> Caleb Lunacy may be the the ugliest person I've ever seen. He's one of those people who would still be hideous even if he were thin. He just has a really weird nose and overall face. Just downright repulsive.
> 
> He also may have the most abrasive personality I've ever seen. He always goes on about how "happy" and "sexy" he is, but it's easy to see it's just one gigantic, continuous cope. It's obvious that he's the perfect fit for Berkeley.


To quote an old internet friend: "Fat and a bad personality is a bad combo!" (paraphrased)


----------



## January First (Aug 21, 2021)

Likely said:


> 10 years is on the very upper end of what's reasonable to do a phd in, at least in my field*, so i'll give him the benefit of the doubt (plus one free year due to covid)


Not to defend the guy, but he doesn't seem to have said he's been in a PhD for ten years. If he was transferring from community college to four-year university then, he's probably less than half that.


----------



## Anal birth (Aug 21, 2021)

January First said:


> Not to defend the guy, but he doesn't seem to have said he's been in a PhD for ten years. If he was transferring from community college to four-year university then, he's probably less than half that.


Also, even if he was saying he'd been doing it for 10 years, which clearly he isnt; 10 years is a very normal PhD length in the US.


----------



## Kugelsak Kastengrus 6th (Aug 23, 2021)

Considering how he grew up in a housing project, gordo maricon was fucked as a child. Most mexican mothers aren't too keen on breastfeeding their kids, probably due to the alcohol content in their breast milk. Since formula at the time was expensive, most mothers opted to give their kids nesquik. Since snacks were cheaper than baby food, kids were fed that instead. There was also the fact that while programs existed to help them, most chose not to seek them out either outta laziness or due to their status as illegals.

Gordo maricon had every opportunity as an adult to lose weight, but since he chose to drink the kool-aid, he decided he was better off being a deathfat. 

This sorta shit still occurs with low income mexicans despite all the healthy options being made readily available at affordable prices, and in some cases, free. What makes this even more hilarious is that a lot of clinics have employees and social workers that speak spanish, and all they can do is give a deer in headlights look and say "que?"


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 23, 2021)

Kugelsak Kastengrus 6th said:


> Considering how he grew up in a housing project, gordo maricon was fucked as a child. Most mexican mothers aren't too keen on breastfeeding their kids, probably due to the alcohol content in their breast milk. Since formula at the time was expensive, most mothers opted to give their kids nesquik. Since snacks were cheaper than baby food, kids were fed that instead. There was also the fact that while programs existed to help them, most chose not to seek them out either outta laziness or due to their status as illegals.
> 
> Gordo maricon had every opportunity as an adult to lose weight, but since he chose to drink the kool-aid, he decided he was better off being a deathfat.
> 
> This sorta shit still occurs with low income mexicans despite all the healthy options being made readily available at affordable prices, and in some cases, free. What makes this even more hilarious is that a lot of clinics have employees and social workers that speak spanish, and all they can do is give a deer in headlights look and say "que?"


Also, some Mexicans get offended if you fucking dare speak Spanish to their child or will instantly inform you "My son doesn't speak Spanish"


----------



## SlutSnorkeler (Nov 14, 2021)

Can someone translate Caleb's weird rant? Something something "autistic because brown because fat"? I'm so sick of hearing "THIS IS HOW THE WORLD IS BECAUSE I LIVED IT". No fucking suggestions, no activism much less physical activity. Just whining. Stop whining, Caleb, and focus on how irritating it is to read doctoral word salad in every single tweet.


----------



## Likely (Dec 2, 2021)

he put everything private a while ago. Actually, he's been slowly going dark on the internet for a while.  Cows that stop posting publically are cows in remission. Wish you the best, Caleb!

Here are some tweets you're (not) missing out on. It's the usual caleb combination of ddiq academic wordsalad and whining


> An incredibly frustrating and high stakes example of neurotypical coded language appears in job apps, when the required materials list just 'names' of recommenders and then the application asks for an entire letter?! Like, why is it so hard to just ask for what tf you want [crying face]





> I have to admit I briefly fell into a QAnon trap before realizing what it was, but that’s only bc after the past 500 yrs so the concept of wealthy elites kidnapping, abusing & murdering children does not feel so unreasonable. What feels unreasonable is assuming they ever stopped.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 2, 2021)

It's a damn shame. Caleb is the best combination of hideous, gelatinous, pretentious, perverse, odorous, gross, and verbose. He had so much potential.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Dec 4, 2021)

Likely said:


> he put everything private a while ago. Actually, he's been slowly going dark on the internet for a while.  Cows that stop posting publically are cows in remission. Wish you the best, Caleb!
> 
> Here are some tweets you're (not) missing out on. It's the usual caleb combination of ddiq academic wordsalad and whining
> 
> ...


I wonder if this whale tried searching on Amazon. Then again, imagine being so goddamn fat, that not even Amazon can find such a chair for your needs.


----------



## Kugelsak Kastengrus 6th (Dec 5, 2021)

Haesindang Park said:


> I wonder if this whale tried searching on Amazon. Then again, imagine being so goddamn fat, that not even Amazon can find such a chair for your needs.



Gordo, along with most other cows, has poor impulse control when it comes to his money. He's most likely going to spend it on food or some gaudy outfit rather than something useful.


----------



## terfornever (Dec 7, 2021)

"poetry"excerpt from his insta. lmao


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 7, 2021)

Is his teeth rotting from all the sugar he consumes? That's what I took from his poetry lol

He could eat less or change the diet but nah gotta be big for DDLG fetishes


----------



## Troonos (Dec 7, 2021)

terfornever said:


> View attachment 2782359"poetry"excerpt from his insta. lmao


Holy shit, shrink your mobile screenshots.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 7, 2021)

terfornever said:


> View attachment 2782359"poetry"excerpt from his insta. lmao


If you have the ability to sit around whining on social media and using the internet all day, you have the ability to learn how to lose weight and start exercising and eating better


----------



## Haesindang Park (Dec 8, 2021)

terfornever said:


> View attachment 2782359"poetry"excerpt from his insta. lmao


Being fat duh! At least the poor can move and breathe without worrying about fitting into clothes.


----------



## UselessIdiot (Dec 12, 2021)

terfornever said:


> View attachment 2782359"poetry"excerpt from his insta. lmao


Some fatty majoring in gender studies has no right to whine about being "poor". Give me a break! People like him accept no personal responsibility for their own negative life/health outcomes and basically just want an overarching nanny state to nurture and provide for them. They still want all the creature comforts of capitalism though, like ginormous portions of fatty foods, the latest iPhone, and an array of outfits to wear.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Dec 12, 2021)

UselessIdiot said:


> Some fatty majoring in gender studies has no right to whine about being "poor". Give me a break! People like him accept no personal responsibility for their own negative life/health outcomes and basically just want an overarching nanny state to nurture and provide for them. They still want all the creature comforts of capitalism though, like ginormous portions of fatty foods, the latest iPhone, and an array of outfits to wear.


I'm thinking we're heading towards peak decadence, followed by a full collapse when the number of people like Caleb exceeds the number of those who actually contribute to society.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 13, 2021)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> I'm thinking we're heading towards peak decadence, followed by a full collapse when the number of people like Caleb exceeds the number of those who actually contribute to society.


Initially, I thought covid would make people take notice about how precious health is and how close mortality is, but then everyone decided to sit around on their asses watching netflix while gaining dozens of pounds


----------



## terfornever (Dec 14, 2021)

UselessIdiot said:


> Some fatty majoring in gender studies has no right to whine about being "poor". Give me a break! People like him accept no personal responsibility for their own negative life/health outcomes and basically just want an overarching nanny state to nurture and provide for them. They still want all the creature comforts of capitalism though, like ginormous portions of fatty foods, the latest iPhone, and an array of outfits to wear.


right?? like ... even a B.A. in sociology has better career prospects than fucking Dance Theory


----------



## Likely (Jan 15, 2022)

Likely said:


> he put everything private a while ago. Actually, he's been slowly going dark on the internet for a while.


he opened everything back up



> I want to leave, but this is my largest platform, & it does allow me to stay in connection w a lot of folks I love, respect, admire & appreciate. But staying is hard. It’s always hard to stay where it has been made clear you are not wanted.


got zucced, presumably for nudity



> This is it. The body this app finds so offensive. The one that had kept me safe, alive, nourished through a global crisis. A body that has gotten bigger and slower and has good pain days and bad pain days. A body that is tired of hiding. Of being hidden.


Entering a deathfat spiral, definitely put on weight during covid. Seems concerned about mobility scooters on twitter. Uh oh.



There's a bunch of stuff to pour through but it's more or less the same. Maybe we'll get an immobility saga.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 15, 2022)

Likely said:


> he opened everything back up
> 
> 
> got zucced, presumably for nudity
> ...


He's right his body is offensive - to the retinas/nose


----------



## Likely (Jan 15, 2022)

idk why i find astrology shit like this so offensive


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Jan 16, 2022)

Likely said:


> View attachment 2891219
> 
> idk why i find astrology shit like this so offensive


If someone did this to me I'd dump them immediately


----------



## Likely (Jan 16, 2022)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> If someone did this to me I'd dump them immediately


Yeah but especially the whole angle of "it's out of our control", "they're just like that", and pre-judgement... I cannot imagine dating someone who acted like they knew how I felt based on how they felt. Or especially someone who was trying to date me to maximize astrology traits. Absolute non-starter for me, tbh.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 16, 2022)

Not surprised he's into Astrology for more Woke/oppressed points; maybe he's doing it because Ancient Aztecs used astrological calendars and it's another way to dig into "La Raza". (Mexican term meaning "The Race" as Mexicans tend to inject their heritage into everything)


----------



## Likely (Jan 18, 2022)

i dont actually know what it looks like up close but uhhhh, that a little herpes on that lip there buddy?


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jan 18, 2022)

Likely said:


> i dont actually know what it looks like up close but uhhhh, that a little herpes on that lip there buddy?
> 
> View attachment 2897363


That's what it looks like. He's probably the kind of degenerate who is proud of his herpes.

Just in case you think I'm nuts, there are people out there who have embraced the herp.


----------



## Live Lobster (Feb 18, 2022)

Has this been brought up yet? It’s from two years ago but I can’t find any mentions of a residency online (nor any recordings of this event)


----------



## Likely (Feb 18, 2022)

Live Lobster said:


> Has this been brought up yet? It’s from two years ago but I can’t find any mentions of a residency online (nor any recordings of this event)


Imagine losing a paid speaking engagement for being pro fat because of a virus that kills fat people.


"Expecting me to know what day it is is ableist" is one of the most dumbest things he's ever said. Jeeeesus.


----------



## Lunete (Feb 18, 2022)

"Expecting me to know where I am is ablest."

Caleb you're not a 90 year old with Alzheimer's. For you knowing what day it is, where you are, and what you're doing is the bare minimum. You're just fat, lazy, and stupid.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Feb 19, 2022)

Bro you're terminally online and every fucking phone and computer ever has a date and time display right on the screen lmao


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Feb 19, 2022)

Likely said:


> Imagine losing a paid speaking engagement for being fat because of a virus that kills fat people.
> 
> View attachment 2995213
> "Expecting me to know what day it is is ableist" is one of the most dumbest things he's ever said. Jeeeesus.


If anyone else said something like this I'd take it as a joke and have a sensible chuckle. I think this deluded hambeast is serious though.


----------



## Likely (Feb 20, 2022)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> Bro you're terminally online and every fucking phone and computer ever has a date and time display right on the screen lmao


Also in the technical sense, it is in fact ableist, but then again literally almost everything in life is. There's always going to be things that some people can't do and some things that people are better at, and talking about your wordle streak is really petty. It's so incredibly frivolous and part of the victim mentality that people like him self-perpetuate.




Describing yourself as hot in the third person is cringe.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 20, 2022)

He dresses and acts like a hateful stereotype.


----------



## The-Mad-Asshatter (Feb 21, 2022)

Let's see...

-Is able to regularly afford enough food to keep him that size

-Is able to sit around  on  the computer at home and make it into a lifestyle

-Is able to go and out and eat (probably) on a regular basis

-Had enough money to blow it on a useless degree

-Is able to whine about 'Able-ism' while actively and willingly contributing to his own 'disability' on the regular

-Regularly has enough time to navel-gaze and make whole blogs and public productions on his 'brown' skin and considerable obesity

-Is able to regularly whine about his 'hard' life in a rich western country that will openly give him the ear and platform to air his grievances


Boy, this man surely has  a hard life


----------



## Haesindang Park (Feb 21, 2022)

Lunete said:


> "Expecting me to know where I am is ablest."
> 
> Caleb you're not a 90 year old with Alzheimer's. For you knowing what day it is, where you are, and what you're doing is the bare minimum. You're just fat, lazy, and stupid.



To be fair, morbidly obese people tend to get Alzheimer's early.









						Obesity associated with a higher risk for dementia, new study finds
					

A long-term study in older adults indicates that being obese or having a large waist circumference increases the risk for developing dementia.




					tinyurl.com


----------



## Likely (Feb 21, 2022)

Haesindang Park said:


> To be fair, morbidly obese people tend to get Alzheimer's early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The HAES crowd love crowing "you can't know if I'm healthy", because technically, they're right. You can weigh 400 lbs and not have a single health problem! (Even though that's really unlikely).

 It's a lot harder to say "you're at risk from multiple diseases that affect you later in life and have significant co-morbidity for a whole array of common and likely illnesses". I suspect that in 40-50 years, we're going to have data that looks back on fatness with deep horror and will be treating it like the dire condition it is.


----------



## The-Mad-Asshatter (Feb 21, 2022)

More likely to the HAES people-

' You are statistically much, much more likely to have the statistics eventually work against you, then they are to work for you, compared to a thinner person. If you roll the dice on your health, with every pound, you stack the odds against you until it is all but a miracle  you don't drop dead or die in your sleep, simply because of how much strain obesity is doing to your body right now.'


----------



## Haesindang Park (Feb 21, 2022)

Also, labored breathing and being out of breath from walking the stairs. I said walking the stairs not running up on it.


----------



## Windows 10 Upgrade (Apr 4, 2022)

I couldn’t be bothered going through all the pages but I remember this guy about 10-12 years ago when he was “queerandpresentdanger” on Tumblr. He really hasn’t changed!


----------



## gampboonerisms (May 2, 2022)

Windows 10 Upgrade said:


> I couldn’t be bothered going through all the pages but I remember this guy about 10-12 years ago when he was “queerandpresentdanger” on Tumblr. He really hasn’t changed!


Looks like he still has that name parked, but hasn't updated in about 4 years. http://archive.md/0C2ml


----------



## UselessIdiot (May 18, 2022)

Conversion therapy practices should have just shown pictures of Caleb Luna this whole time. 100% gay-to-straight conversion rate. Guaranteed! The science is settled.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 18, 2022)

UselessIdiot said:


> Conversion therapy practices should have just shown pictures of Caleb Luna this whole time. 100% gay-to-straight conversion rate. Guaranteed! The science is settled.


But some have gone as earlier as a decade before his birth...grab a gay relative via time travel??!


----------



## Likely (Jun 14, 2022)

https://archive.ph/FMHLQ
		




> you’ve been my rock throughout this pandemic, my only consistency and assurance I will at least talk to someone every day. the other day you escaped from the back yard & before i noticed, i found you barking your big gemini bark on the porch. thank you for coming back to me, and for your fierce protection that often feels more like unnecessarily exacerbating otherwise totally chill situations. the drama keeps me on my toes. honey girl u are the queen of my world



"big gemini bark" 
astrology isn't real and your dog has anxiety issues. mild discipline and training will go a long way towards your sanity, and your dog's health.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 14, 2022)

He's still dancing?! Jeez, I assumed he disappeared looking for more abusive gay partners.


----------



## Likely (Jun 14, 2022)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> He's still dancing?! Jeez, I assumed he disappeared looking for more abusive gay partners.


Sounds like he's taking the elevator up in academia now that he has a doctorate - it does warm my dead gay heart to have a doctor take my order at wendys. 

It turns out that silence was due to a busy life - Caleb will _never_ stop posting.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 14, 2022)

Likely said:


> Sounds like he's moving up the chain in academia now that he has a doctorate. It turns out that silence was due to a busy life - Caleb will _never_ stop posting.


In other words, the milk will keep flowing.


----------



## Lunete (Jun 15, 2022)

Likely said:


> https://archive.ph/FMHLQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course the poor dog has anxiety issues. Caleb is so fat, she's probably scared that he'll eat her.


----------



## The-Mad-Asshatter (Jun 28, 2022)

Lunete said:


> Of course the poor dog has anxiety issues. Caleb is so fat, she's probably scared that he'll eat her.


Or fall on her. Given he's at risk for diabetes (as many fat people are) he might lose feeling in his feet, trip on something, and crush her with his corpulent, elephantine mass.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 14, 2022)

I got a tweet archived! Of course he limits who can reply.


----------



## Nanashi no kiwi (Sep 16, 2022)

Trombonista said:


> I got a tweet archived! Of course he limits who can reply.


Is he still in the Bay Area? Just wondering what kind of ghetto shithole he lives in for a loss prevention employee to be wearing a bulletproof vest. Unless he's just dumb and mistook one of those hi-viz vests for a bulletproof one.


----------



## Lunete (Sep 17, 2022)

Trombonista said:


> I got a tweet archived! Of course he limits who can reply.


Because unlike the mask bulletproof vests actually work.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Dec 4, 2022)

This happened in October:








						Caleb Luna on Twitter: "Rather than address any of the bullying and h…
					

archived 5 Dec 2022 00:14:39 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Telo Miriam (Dec 4, 2022)

He’s so sedentary he bought a cane, and naturally he had to show off how #marginalized he is. 

I used Picsew to paste together the relevant part from this Instagram post.


----------



## Simone (Dec 4, 2022)

Telo Miriam said:


> He’s so sedentary he bought a cane, and naturally he had to show off how #marginalized he is.
> View attachment 4002024
> I used Picsew to paste together the relevant part from this Instagram post.


Caleb's not even 30, is he? To be that young and needing a cane seems so fucking sad to me.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 4, 2022)

Thunk Provoker said:


> This happened in October:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprised he's a Swiftie at all. 

Careful with what you type now; under  Trump Era, he'd happily tweet about snu-snuing Trump's face over true if inflammatory statements about illegal Mexicans and get away with it using any disability/inclusivity  bias card under the Aztec/Mayan Sun.


----------



## Nanashi no kiwi (Dec 4, 2022)

Telo Miriam said:


> He’s so sedentary he bought a cane, and naturally he had to show off how #marginalized he is.
> View attachment 4002024



Credit where credit is due: actually climbing the Acropolis is more physical activity than I'd have thought Caleb would be willing to engage in.


----------



## Breadbear (Dec 5, 2022)

Telo Miriam said:


> He’s so sedentary he bought a cane, and naturally he had to show off how #marginalized he is.
> View attachment 4002024
> I used Picsew to paste together the relevant part from this Instagram post.


He's thankful to "crip community."
Is that a thing? Did they take back the word "cripple," or is he just making shit up again?


----------



## gampboonerisms (Dec 6, 2022)

Breadbear said:


> He's thankful to "crip community."
> Is that a thing? Did they take back the word "cripple," or is he just making shit up again?


Hes totally making that up. Im thrown back to the 90s and driveby shootings between crips and bloods.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 6, 2022)

gampboonerisms said:


> Hes totally making that up. Im thrown back to the 90s and driveby shootings between crips and bloods.


I believe the MS-15 gang would love him if he's so into "Abusive Daddies and Dommes".

If he can't dance the Krip Walk, he'd be laughed out or something; remember Blacks target rich Mexicans according to one of the Maury episodes where they fearmonger rebellious teenage girls
Sperging on this episode, single Black mom cries over triplet girls from New York: one boasts, "Our favorite targets are Mexicans 'cuz they have money."


----------

